# Need good online client photo-sharing site



## dclair4441 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am having a difficult time finding a good online photo-sharing site that my clients can go tosee the images from a session. I tried several last night but the ones I didn't like them because some required my client to also be a registered user of the site before they could see the images (I don't want to hassel my clients to do this) and/or when the images were displayed the image file names would not appear - which makes it difficult for my client to tell me which image they would like to order. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
David


----------



## tirediron (Nov 22, 2011)

Register your own domain name, rent some server-space from a provider and use an application such as jalbum to create image galleries.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2011)

Doing that in person, rather than online, usually means as much as 4x larger average sales.


----------



## DavidSutphin (Nov 25, 2011)

Have you looked at SmugMug? Photo Sharing. Your Photos Look Better Here. | SmugMug


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 25, 2011)

I use jalbum and I really love it. I rarely do any on-line viewing, but when a client wants to have a slideshow or something to show off on line?  I love jalbum
For sales integration SmugMug or Zenfolio. 
MANY of the photography website designers have an option for proofing albums also.


----------



## cidrmakr (Nov 25, 2011)

Get a domain name (big daddy) then check out Zenfolio.  $100 a year and anything you could want, including easy to set up and maintain.  4 yrs and quite satisfied.


----------



## CCericola (Nov 25, 2011)

You can also host Photo Cart on your own website. www.picturspro.com  The customer goes through a shopping cart like normal but the orders are sent to you to retouch and fulfill.


----------

